# Genoa maritime museum



## Piero43 (Jun 17, 2005)

In late 2004 has open the "Museo del Mare e della Navigazione" (Sea and Seafaring Museum) in Genoa Waterfront.
It's rich of many interesting features; between them full-size models of a Genoese "galea" and of the main deck of a Nineteenth Century brig, paintings, ancient nautical instruments and weapons, etc.
If I can manage to come across of some pic, I will send them.
Piero

(Thumb)


----------

